# BG Cylon question



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Has anyone heard if the cylon kit is going to be done in vac metal chrome, or not?

I have a feeling if the initial release is not, that we'll see a later release, and I'm much rather get a chromed version, than to preorder one from cultvman, and then cancel it when we hear there will be a second alternate run. I can dumb down vac metal, but getting a good chrome finish on something liek that is just beyond my skills.

Also, are they going to add any limited articulation to it at all? It think some simple swivel joints would be easy to build in, and would really enhance the desirability of the kit, since you could buy a number of them, and pose them differently in a diorama.

After just getting the Galactica, I'm jonesin for the Cylon and a new Cylon Raider as well.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

I don't know the specifics of the cylon kit but I think you can easily do some chrome like finish on parts.

If you have access to an airbrush you could use alclad paints which are lacquer based. You do have to do some parts prep like filling in seams and sanding the surface of the parts smooth, then applying a gloss black, then the alclad paints.

or if you don't have an airbrush consider some rattle can paints I have eyeing some Tamiya metal finish paints and I think they have a chrome like silver color. I have a Terminator 1:1 scale head I have slowly been working on and have been checking out various metal finish paints and since my current living situation does not allow me to use an airbrush easily I am looking to go with some rattle cans.

I hope this gives you some ideas.

I personally dislike all chrome finished parts in kits since I can never get the parts off the runners without wrecking the edges of the parts. At least if the part is uncoated with chrome seams and be filled in and sanded a bit to make the part look better.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I just have never gotten anything acceptable chrome wise with any paint, and with something purely mechanical like this, I'd prefer vac metal, with all it's caveats.

Plus I already have the 1:6 scale old BG figures, with the Cylon that does have Vac metal parts, so for display consistancy, vac metal would look better.

I wouldn't be surprised is we see this new cylon get the vac metal treatment in an already built up treatment like the seaview and pod have gotten, but I'd prefer it being in the original release as well.

Or if nothing else, a dual run of vac metal and non vac metal kits, so we at least have the option.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, here's a few answers: No, No, Yes, No, Yes, Maybe. But seriously, there are no current plans to do a chrome version, as if I recall the new Centurions weren't chrome. No articulation is possible in the kit, as we are prevented from doing this. No builtup version for the same reason, it's not in our license. Things may change, but I don't know how it could.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The Centurions in the new series had more of a highly polished metal appearance than a chrome appearance; varying levels of reflectivity, but not quite a "mirror" finish. Here's one of the better examples I could find (it's a rather large image, which is why I'm posting a link):

Cylon Centurion

Most of the images I viewed showed the Centurions with much less reflectivity than the one in that image (more like a silver-painted car with a highly-polished clear coat), and many had a rather dull appearance as though they'd been "in the field" a while.


----------

